# Zebralight H52 (later this year)



## Outdoorsman5 (Jul 8, 2013)

I sent a question to Zebralight on their website asking when will the H52 be available. The response was that it will be released later this year!! I hope that happens. I love the SC52, and have edc'd it ever since it came out. I gave one to my son as well. We are planning a few big hiking trips this year and next, and I would like to backpack with a SC52 and an H52. Both would run on the same battery (including 14500 Li-ion,) both would be very small, and both would be lightweight enough for backpacking. 

I've been using either an H51 or H600 on camping trips. I go with the H600 more often because I like the switch & output much better, but there have been trips where I just wanted to stick with the AA platform so each of my electronic devices used the same battery. In my mind the SC52 is a big improvement over the SC51 (switch, output, battery indicator & other features.) I'd feel the same way about the H52. I can't believe the H52 is taking so long to come out. I'm looking forward to it quite a bit, and am glad that it could be just a few months away.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 8, 2013)

I love my H51w and H600w. I'm going to pick one of these up for sure...*right after the Q50!*


----------



## maybeshewill (Jul 9, 2013)

Definitely looking forward to a new ZL  It's been a while since I've had my hands on one.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 9, 2013)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> I sent a question to Zebralight on their website asking when will the H52 be available. The response was that it will be released later this year!!



This is great news! 
I also ask this to Zebralight but this did not give me any information.
I have two H51 and H600.
Lately I've only used H600 but I love the model H51, buy the H52 when it will be available 

(Translated with Google translator)

My Zebra


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 9, 2013)

My H51w has been my EDC light, work light, emergency light, desk light, camp light, etc. for 3 years now. I have other lights, the dime a dozens traditional flashlights but it's the H51w I carry. It would be great to have an updated version with the latest LED and circuitry for more brightness and run times. I am glad they are talking about the H52, but knowing how long it takes Zebralight to make something I will believe it when I see it on their chart, and even then it might not be available for months afterwards. Some of their lights that have been on the list for months have been pushed back to sometimes in 2013. How are they able to make the H52 in six months when there are at least 2 lights ahead of it?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 9, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> How are they able to make the H52 in six months when there are at least 2 lights ahead of it?



Unfortunatley, they won't. Everyone will get hyped about this. I asked them several times over the past 18 months and got different answers; so have other CPF members.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 9, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> Some of their lights that have been on the list for months have been pushed back to sometimes in 2013. How are they able to make the H52 in six months when there are at least 2 lights ahead of it?



Building H52 Zebralight is perhaps easier, should use the body of H51 and electronics SC52.
I just hope tint is good, I do not like what I read on the tint of SC52..

(Translated with Google translator)

My Zebra


----------



## elbowtko (Jul 11, 2013)

Funny, I sent an email to their website 1 month ago and they told me they never had the H52 in works nor do they plan to have any such a flashlight in the near future.

There are mixed messages. Sorry to burst everyone's bubble, I for one wish every day and night (mostly night) that I have a H52w, but until I see something more tangible than an email response from them, I wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 11, 2013)

Speaking of getting hopes up, I think Zebralight should have a raffle to give away the Q50 prototype to a CPF member - just to show us it wasn't photoshopped!


----------



## elbowtko (Jul 11, 2013)

They really need to make this H52w, been waiting and waiting. If they don't ArmyTek is going to take it away.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 12, 2013)

They're obviously not keeping up with demand. I wish they would focus their efforts on a smaller range of products, THEN build out from there only if capacity allows.

1. Sorry red/blue led users, but scrartch these off the list. I'm guessing they sold very little of these. Or make a combo headlamp instead.

2. Sorry CR123 lovers, but I also see this type fizzling out (uh oh, yes I said it). Let's focus on AA/14500 and 18650 styles.

3. Sorry hi-lumen lovers, but let's forget the vaporware and "fun project" types (Q50, SC5310, SC6330)

Of course, if it's no trouble to keep the colors and 123's going, then by all means continue to do so. But something needs to change. I understand these are very personal opinions and it's only my point of view, so I expect some of you to flame away


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jul 12, 2013)

markr6 said:


> They're obviously not keeping up with demand. I wish they would focus their efforts on a smaller range of products, THEN build out from there only if capacity allows.
> 
> 1. Sorry red/blue led users, but scrartch these off the list. I'm guessing they sold very little of these. Or make a combo headlamp instead.
> 
> ...



I agree with you on the colored LED's and the CR123 lights. Zebralight sells a whole lot more 18650 & AA sized lights than any other. I think their S5310 could be a hit, so I'm for it...but not at the expense of producing the more popular lights like the hopeful H52. I think they scrapped the Q50 in favor of the S5310. Looks like the S5310 will be able to do everything the Q50 was supposed to do but with 3 AA's instead of 4 AA's. 

They are building a new production plant in Texas, and they hope to have their first light produced there by the beginning of 2014. They are also adding machines/production capabilities in their plant in China. Hopefully this time next year they will be able to keep up with demand, and our complaints will fade away.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> I agree with you on the colored LED's and the CR123 lights. Zebralight sells a whole lot more 18650 & AA sized lights than any other. I think their S5310 could be a hit, so I'm for it...but not at the expense of producing the more popular lights like the hopeful H52. I think they scrapped the Q50 in favor of the S5310. Looks like the S5310 will be able to do everything the Q50 was supposed to do but with 3 AA's instead of 4 AA's.
> 
> They are building a new production plant in Texas, and they hope to have their first light produced there by the beginning of 2014. They are also adding machines/production capabilities in their plant in China. Hopefully this time next year they will be able to keep up with demand, and our complaints will fade away.



Thanks for the info! I heard about the TX facility but figured it was just a warehouse/office. Good to know! Either way, I don't think I'll ever give up on Zebralight. The performance and UI is just too good!


----------



## elbowtko (Jul 12, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Thanks for the info! I heard about the TX facility but figured it was just a warehouse/office. Good to know! Either way, I don't think I'll ever give up on Zebralight. The performance and UI is just too good!




I still love zebralights that is why I'm still holding out on my waifu H52w. However I just wish they were a little better with customer communication. Don't they have a rep on this board?


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jul 12, 2013)

About 2 months back I asked them the same question, received the same response (that the H52 was a few to several months out) but was coming soon. I hate to say it because the H52 is the only pre-production light on my "short list" but I'm not putting any more hope into it now than I was 2 months ago when I asked them about it, its far from "about to be released". 

I just had a phone convo with them last week tryin to get them to let me buy a lot of returned SC52 and sc52w's, we've got a deal in the works for me to get a bunch of lights that were returned because of tint problems or slight UI problems (mostly from new to ZL users, lights which most likely don't have anything wrong with them)



elbowtko said:


> I still love zebralights that is why I'm still holding out on my waifu H52w. However I just wish they were a little better with customer communication. Don't they have a rep on this board?


I don't believe they have an official rep, maybe an employee or two but they don't post officially. Their info may be inconsistent but atleast they reply to every inquiry they receive, the other choice is dont respond to all these random questions, what would you rather have?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 24, 2013)

A H52 would be great, but not sure it would matter if one already owns a H502 and H51 like I already do. It would be a great addition and update to the H51 though and most likely I'd still buy one (or two!). I'd really hope they still plan on doing a H302 at least as it would be tiny and I already have a surplus of CR123 batteries and not enough lights. I'll be a little upset if cr123 lights go the way of the dinosaur as it wasn't that long ago the general consensus was the move away from AA to CR123 as becoming mainstream was due to the higher voltages and brighter lights and I fell for the hype and bought in to this "future proof" type of power and lighting.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 24, 2013)

I like how the H51 can be operated with ONE finger without rotating or pushing the thing off your head. I'm worried they will "update" to the smaller, recessed type button used on the SC52/H600/etc.

Old button = accidental activation (if you don't lock out with tailcap)
New button = PITA cycling thru modes

Pick your poison I guess. But if the output is like the SC52 and compatible with a 14500 (sure it will be), then I may just give in and deal with the tiny rock-hard switch.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 24, 2013)

oh, i didn't realize the SC52 and H600 had different buttons than all of their other clickies. I love the soft clickies on all the lights that I own. Can't see why they would change to a stiff button, when what they had worked perfectly for everything and I have never set off the light in my pocket before and I own a H31/H51/H51F/H502/H30w that have soft buttons.



markr6 said:


> I like how the H51 can be operated with ONE finger without rotating or pushing the thing off your head. I'm worried they will "update" to the smaller, recessed type button used on the SC52/H600/etc.
> 
> Old button = accidental activation (if you don't lock out with tailcap)
> New button = PITA cycling thru modes
> ...


----------



## f22shift (Jul 25, 2013)

would like one if it ever becomes available. not holding my breath.


----------



## Al Thumbs (Aug 1, 2013)

Cereal_Killer said:


> I just had a phone convo with them last week



Please post the phone number.


----------



## AngryDaddyBird (Aug 4, 2013)

I love my Zebralighs! the H51 & h600w are excellent so look orard to the h52w. it would match my sc52w perfectly!


----------



## f22shift (Aug 4, 2013)

f22shift said:


> would like one if it ever becomes available. not holding my breath.


actually if this doesn't come out soon, I'm going to pull the trigger one one of these.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?367517-Spark-SG3-SG5-(16340-cr123-14500-aa)


----------



## marcis (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome!! The H52w, and H52Fw are scheduled for a September release. I thought about getting the spark SG5 , but all 3 of my zebralights are better than my spark sd-52NW. The only thing I like better is the option to change from flood, to spot/spill, but that's it. Everything else about zebralight is way better. I will wait for this, even if zebralight does not make the september deadline.


----------



## Painful Chafe (Aug 5, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Thanks for the info! I heard about the TX facility but figured it was just a warehouse/office. Good to know! Either way, I don't think I'll ever give up on Zebralight. The performance and UI is just too good!



The TX facility will be manufacture and customer service for the US. No more sending our warranty lights to China and waiting and waiting and waiting............


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 5, 2013)

H52w is definitely a great update to the H51w. 280lm vs 170lm and support for 14500 battery for those who want it. After months of waiting, there are now two lights to choose from: Zebralight H52w or Spark SG5.


----------



## elbowtko (Aug 5, 2013)

marcis said:


> Awesome!! The H52w, and H52Fw are scheduled for a September release. I thought about getting the spark SG5 , but all 3 of my zebralights are better than my spark sd-52NW. The only thing I like better is the option to change from flood, to spot/spill, but that's it. Everything else about zebralight is way better. I will wait for this, even if zebralight does not make the september deadline.



How would you compare build quality of your spark to zebralights? 

How about reliability?


----------



## markr6 (Aug 6, 2013)

Unfortunately this will probably be green as hell just like the SC52w. But I give up...still getting one!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 6, 2013)

So they are releasing the flood and flood warm models before cool white? Seems strange there is no listing for the cool white models, not even the H600 which the Mark II says it will role out this month, but again, only listing the flood warm and warm.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 6, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Unfortunately this will probably be green as hell just like the SC52w. But I give up...still getting one!



Man, I hope not. I got lucky with my my SC52w....the tint is perfect without a hint of green.




Beacon of Light said:


> So they are releasing the flood and flood warm models before cool white? Seems strange there is no listing for the cool white models, not even the H600 which the Mark II says it will role out this month, but again, only listing the flood warm and warm.



I'm betting they have a lot of the neutral LED's in stock right now, and not enough of the cool white LED's. Just guessing here, but I feel pretty certain they sell more lights when they offer the cool white first & then the neutral tint later. I have been able to hold out for the neutral occasionally, but most of the time I have bought the cool white then the neutral simply because I'm impatient. I justify it by giving the cool white one to my son (who could care less about the tint.) Anyway, I bet I'm not the only one that behaves this way.

The LED/Flashlight industry needs to stop making better ones, so I can focus my money on other stuff. I need better camping/hiking gear for next season, but zebralight & others keeps getting in the way....STOP IT!


----------



## markr6 (Aug 6, 2013)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> The LED/Flashlight industry needs to stop making better ones, so I can focus my money on other stuff. I need better camping/hiking gear for next season, but zebralight & others keeps getting in the way....STOP IT!



Exactly! I need to save for a new top quilt for my hammock, but we're talking big $$$ there.


----------



## marcis (Aug 6, 2013)

elbowtko said:


> How would you compare build quality of your spark to zebralights?
> 
> *>>>>>The build quality is definitely up there if not better or exactly the same for certain things. The spark: 1. nice solid feel 2. no accidental acitvation thus far, however I do tend to carry my zebras instead because of size and EDC capable. 3. Tint is very nice I have no problems with it. It looked neutral to me. 4. I did find a couple weird ringy patterns in the sparks beam, not super noticeable, but clearly not quite as nice as zebralights to me. All 3 of my zebra's have nice beams. 5. the spark UI is pretty awful. You can set the max for awhile, after a certain amount of time you have to hold down and cycle all the way from low to high. then it will stay set again for an hour or so. Super annoying especially if you need bright light fast. 6. The sparks boost mode which takes it to like 280 is just pointless.. it hardly gets brighter. When I go between 100 - 200 lumens with my zebralights I can see a clear jump in light. When I click 200 to 280 on the spark almost nothing happens. Zebralight just has everything right for me, and all my zebralights have worked perfect. I purchased my H51f 2/2011, I purchased my H502 6/2012, and my SC52w on 5/2013, all have performed flawlessly. I love them all, I just wish I never once purchased a COOL WHITE LIGHT. What a god awful tint. As soon as I purchased Neutral white I realized I will never purchase another cool white light. I only purchased the h502 cool white to see what all the hype was about.. I love the light, but with absolutely be replacing it with the neutral version when I can. *
> 
> ...


----------



## elbowtko (Aug 6, 2013)

For 5. you mean it won't remember the last mode after a while?


----------



## elbowtko (Aug 29, 2013)

So is this H52 coming soon or what? If it is like zebralight it will probably be at the end of September.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 30, 2013)

There is still no news, hopefully soon.


----------



## elbowtko (Sep 1, 2013)

Should be here today


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 1, 2013)

and cool white will likely be 2-3 months later...



elbowtko said:


> So is this H52 coming soon or what? If it is like zebralight it will probably be at the end of September.


----------



## elbowtko (Sep 2, 2013)

Whoops, I mean the h52w


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 3, 2013)

I hope they don't abandon the red version. I can't believe I procrastinated for so long when the they were on special only to miss out.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 6, 2013)

or now!
http://www.zebralight.com/Headlamp_c_7.html


----------



## markr6 (Sep 6, 2013)

MichaelW said:


> or now!
> http://www.zebralight.com/Headlamp_c_7.html



:rock:
And if the anodizing was the same dark color as in the picture online...I would be THRILLED!! But we all know that varies like a mofo


----------



## TweakMDS (Sep 6, 2013)

Pretty cool, I've been wanting an H52 for a while now, and I like that they came out with the H52Fw immediately, since that would probably be my choice anyway.
However, I just ordered a Spark SG3, so will probably hold off on a new zebra for a while...


----------



## elbowtko (Sep 6, 2013)

MichaelW said:


> or now!
> http://www.zebralight.com/Headlamp_c_7.html



It says not available for sale, did they just run out?


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Also, the H52Fw and H52 have new modes:*

_Two short-click turns on the light to Medium.
Three short-click turns on the light to the beacon-strobe mode.

[...]

Beacon-strobe mode can be accessed from 3 short-clicks when the light is Off. Once in the beacon-strobe mode, you can double-click to cycle through different types of beacons and strobes. Beacon-strobe settings are memorized when the light is turned off and through battery changes.

Beacon Strobe Mode: 0.2Hz Beacon at Low / 0.2Hz Beacon at H1 / 4Hz Strobe at H1 / 19Hz Strobe at H1_


----------



## Porkfat (Sep 7, 2013)

elbowtko said:


> It says not available for sale, did they just run out?



No, they should add a note explaining that it is not "yet" available for sale. They just want to make the specs, price, and pictures available for everyone to see. In a few days it'll go on pre-order, and then some time after its released it'll be available for normal sale.


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 7, 2013)

I like that they have added Beacon modes and make them easily accessible with a triple click while still being hidden away. It's as if Zebralight makes this light with me in mind. I will pre-order this time.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 9, 2013)

This make it hard. I was tossing up between the H502w and SC52w. I much prefer the H models but there's three to choose from. Frosted, clear or mule ...


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ahhh...the long awaited H52w is finally here. Good timing; my son & I are going to canoe across the okefenokee swamp (in GA & FL) for a week in December. We'll both have our SC52's & H52's!!!


----------



## Stefano (Sep 20, 2013)

Is there any news on the sale of H52?
On the site I still read: "not for sale"
I'm looking forward to having this new Zebra H52.

(Translated with Google)


----------



## EricSF (Oct 18, 2013)

I just got shipping confirmation for ZLH52w H52w AA Headlamp Neutral White. Yes!


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Oct 18, 2013)

EricSF said:


> I just got shipping confirmation for ZLH52w H52w AA Headlamp Neutral White. Yes!



Sweet....can't wait.


----------



## LEDburn (Oct 18, 2013)

EricSF said:


> I just got shipping confirmation for ZLH52w H52w AA Headlamp Neutral White. Yes!



Where do you live and when did you order your unit? 

Hopefully ZL aren't playing the 'ol ship whatever order regardless of when it was pre-ordered game: I know for a fact I ordered mine within the first hour of it becoming available for pre-order and haven't received any kind of notice yet..


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 18, 2013)

EricSF said:


> I just got shipping confirmation for ZLH52w H52w AA Headlamp Neutral White. Yes!



Did you order from ZL's site...or from an online dealer?


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2013)

cyclesport said:


> Did you order from ZL's site...or from an online dealer?



I have a shipping notice for the H52 as well.
I ordered from the ZL site.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 28, 2013)

I haven't heard anything from Illumination Supply, the dealer I ordered from. I am impatient. I want it yesterday.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 28, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> I haven't heard anything from Illumination Supply, the dealer I ordered from. I am impatient. I want it yesterday.



I just checked their site, hoping for an update. Hopefully they get them soon!


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 28, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> I haven't heard anything from Illumination Supply, the dealer I ordered from. I am impatient. I want it yesterday.



Yeah...I.S. is now stating delivery "...around the end of the month" FWIW. I will say that I've never pre-ordered a ZL yet that the est. delivery date typically didn't slip one or more times...just par for ZL. I believe this is solely ZL's issue, not the dealer, since those that stated they received ship notices directly from ZL of their lights on 10/18...have yet to post any further info saying they actually got them.


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 28, 2013)

I pre-ordered mine directly from Zebralight on 9/26, which I believe is pretty early... and nothing has shipped, nor have I received any shipping update. I'm not sure why the manufacturer can't estimate their availability more accurately, but whatever. And yes, credit card was charged on 9/26.

Definitely NOT the retailers' fault.

In fact I now wish I had ordered from Illumination Supply with the discount, but I thought I would get my light sooner if I ordered direct.


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 28, 2013)

EricSF said:


> I just got shipping confirmation for ZLH52w H52w AA Headlamp Neutral White. Yes!



Have you received your H52 yet? Can you check on ZL's web site to see what date your pre-ordered?


----------



## cyclesport (Nov 1, 2013)

FWIW to those interested I checked w/Craig at I.S. to get a delivery update of the H52w and he's saying ZL is now stating approx. mid-November shipping.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 1, 2013)

cyclesport said:


> FWIW to those interested I checked w/Craig at I.S. to get a delivery update of the H52w and he's saying ZL is now stating approx. mid-November shipping.



_*SON OF A BATCH! *_:scowl:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Nov 2, 2013)

SON OF A BEACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyclesport (Nov 2, 2013)

markr6 said:


> _*SON OF A BATCH! *_:scowl:



Deep breaths...It's ZL after all.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 2, 2013)

cyclesport said:


> Deep breaths...It's ZL after all.



Yeah I don't know why I keep the insanity going by thinking something will change. I can wait. I will give them credit for the SC52w and H600w II though. I believe their ETAs were pretty close on at least one of those...I can't remember for sure.


----------



## holygeez03 (Nov 2, 2013)

cyclesport said:


> FWIW to those interested I checked w/Craig at I.S. to get a delivery update of the H52w and he's saying ZL is now stating approx. mid-November shipping.



I just received a shipping notice from ZL for my H52Fw... tracking for USPS says delivery on 11/4... the only problem is that I may not be around to sign for it if required.


----------



## cyclesport (Nov 3, 2013)

holygeez03 said:


> I just received a shipping notice from ZL for my H52Fw... tracking for USPS says delivery on 11/4... the only problem is that I may not be around to sign for it if required.



Thx for the update holy...maybe dealer pre-orders won't be too far behind.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hopefully Zebralight's new production plant in Texas and increased production capabilities in China are still on schedule for Jan 2014. They seem to be having a real issue with keeping up with demand......not a bad problem to have though.


----------



## holygeez03 (Nov 4, 2013)

cyclesport said:


> Thx for the update holy...maybe dealer pre-orders won't be too far behind.



According to the USPS tracking, my H52Fw was delivered to my house today... So I guess it didn't require a signature! 

I'll report back when I get home this evening...


----------



## markr6 (Nov 4, 2013)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> They seem to be having a real issue with keeping up with demand......not a bad problem to have though.



only for a while, though.

It certainly catches up with you REAL quick and fixing the negative consequences usually proves to be nearly impossible. Experienced it first had in one of my first jobs. Probably the most stressful points in my lifetime.


----------



## Whitecaps (Nov 4, 2013)

I started out just looking for an unregulated light and ended up with more lights then I can use. I like the Zebra line and have 5 of them and two on preorder, one that is a h52. With a primary cell should be just right for backpacking as far as weight, and short one night paddling trips. I love the ui.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Nov 5, 2013)

Whitecaps said:


> I started out just looking for an unregulated light and ended up with more lights then I can use. I like the Zebra line and have 5 of them and two on preorder, one that is a h52. With a primary cell should be just right for backpacking as far as weight, and short one night paddling trips. I love the ui.



You sir are a flashaholic, and are not welcomed here............HA....just kiddin. You're hooked just like the rest of us, but it sure is fun having quality gear. You picked one of the very best companies to dive into this with. I love my zebra's....all 12 of em....doh!!


----------



## cyclesport (Nov 12, 2013)

For those, like me, still awaiting delivery of the H52w from I.S....looks like Craig recently updated the site to read: *Update 11/11: Zebralight delay, best estimated arrival pushed to end of this week. *Maybe this estimate is close since he's defining updates in terms of weeks instead of months now?


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 15, 2013)

It's end of the week. Any new news?


----------



## cyclesport (Nov 15, 2013)

I got my shipping notice from IS today.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Me too. Hopefully, I will get my stuff next week -- the H52w from IS, 4 14500 batteries from Zebralight, and a Nitecore charger from Amazon. Gotta to play with the 500lm burst mode.


----------



## Torky455 (Nov 16, 2013)

Got my shipping notice from IS too...finally! Can't wait to see the W tint, and there is a fresh 14500 waiting for it's new home!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Nov 16, 2013)

No new threads showing off the H52s yet? I'm surprised.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Nov 16, 2013)

Finally got my shipping notice from IS yesterday too! Woohoo!






Ordered ZL 14500 and Nitecore Charger from them as well. Actually ordered a H600 MkII from them too, and its been hard waiting since I knew that had been in stock for a while but my order was waiting to ship on that H52. I was ready to cancel it and just go for the 600 come monday. Just in the nick of time.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Leaftye apparently likes his H52w a lot. His is one of two reviews I have come across. The H52w doesn't seem to have the excitements the H501, H51, and H502 had. I am, on the other hand, very excited about this light. I hope Zebralight has made it a great light by learning from the mistakes/success of the SC52w.


----------



## Plainsman1973 (Nov 16, 2013)

I just got my h52w Friday. IV been using it in the house for the last day. I wad so excited I told 3 friends just order this as I was digging it. Then it stopped working. It wont stay on. I tried 3 more fresh eneloops but same experience. If I take the battery out it will work until you turn it back off then it won't stay on again. I wonder if there is some reset to do since you can program it? I also noticed on low the led just was flickering. 

Any advice? I hate to already have it replaced. This is my first zebra, have owned a few fenix before and never any issues. I was hoping this guy would answer my ice fishing lighting needs.


----------



## Plainsman1973 (Nov 18, 2013)

Sounds like I just have a bad light. Hopefully have a new one soon. Sure a sweet little light.


Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## nightshade (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine came in this morning, nice AA worklight. I loaded it up with a L91 and cleaned and lubed the threads and o-ring. Passed the first, simple, 15 minute immersion test with no problems. It will hit the pool soon and see how it performs in the shallow end.


----------



## Popper252 (Nov 18, 2013)

Got my H52w earlier today. Running the same test on mine as we speak  

Love the tint on this thing. A very true neutral. No annoying greenish tint on my version. 

For the 5 mins I've had mine in the cup it's been fine so far. Will leave it in for 15-30 mins and report back later.

Edit: Had it in the water for 30+ mins while in H2 mode and so far so good. No fogging of the lens or any signs of intrusion! I'm extremely happy about that. Looks like I've got a keeper! 

Edit2: Here is a gallery with some pics of the H52w and some of my other lights for size comparison! http://imgur.com/a/Ti1Wb


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you both for posting the pictures of your water proofing tests. Popper252, I am glad you've got a good light. Hopefully, mine will be the same.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 19, 2013)

Popper252 said:


> Here is a gallery with some pics of the H52w and some of my other lights for size comparison! http://imgur.com/a/Ti1Wb



Thanks, Popper! Great pix!


----------



## bob_dobalina (Nov 19, 2013)

Is that headband comfortable?


----------



## Plainsman1973 (Nov 19, 2013)

I think the headband was just fine no issue. 



Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Got mine from IS today. This light is a nice replacement for the H51w I have. There are a lot to like about this light.

1. Both the hot spot and spill are bigger and brighter than that of the H51w. This beam profile is great for what I use the light for.

2. The on/off switch is more recessed. Accidental activation should be minimal compared to the H51w.

3. It is brighter than the H51w with Eneloop and much brighter with 14500 battery.

4. Run time on medium modes is longer.

5. Tints are very close on both lights with the H52w slightly more neutral.

6. Quick access to strobe modes with a triple click.

What I don't like:

1. The slower strobe mode is still too fast. Both strobe modes runs at H1. The user should be able to select a dimmer mode to save battery.

This light was worth the wait. I immediately replaced the H51w with it.


----------



## nightshade (Nov 20, 2013)

Good to read your initial thoughts davidt1. I have not tried a 14500 cell yet. I really like the light weight and the battery test feature is very welcome.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Came back from an out of town excursion today to discover that the storm that hit the Midwest clipped close enough for the neighbor's tree to take out the power lines. And by coincidentally convenient timing, the H52W from I.S. was sitting in the mailbox. Immediately popped in the ZL14500 and I'm officially loving this light!

Amazing output at a tiny size off a single cell. Love the tint and ZL's interface is GREAT for an all-purpose/camping light. I'll hold off on the immersion tests till AFTER the power is restored though. With a little dark adaptation, the 12lm Med mode is easily bright enough for comfortable use around the house. Actually, even the L1 and L2 are bright enough for navigation around the house, but the M3 provides a comfortable amount of illumination with good runtime.

Now if the runtime specs live up to the claims (and my unit passes the immersion test), this is going to be one of my favorite lights ever (thus far). Tiny, comfortable to wear, great UI with awesome customizability and the Max output on a 14500 is amazing from something so small.

This little light of mine, I'm gonna let it shine,
This little light of mine, I'm gonna let it shine,
This little light of mine, I'm gonna let it shine,
Let it shine, let it shine, let it shine




Max


----------



## markr6 (Nov 21, 2013)

When did everyone order theirs from Illumination Supply? I still don't have any word. I checked for an update but got no repsonse from them on forum. No response from my email. Nothing at all.


----------



## cyclesport (Nov 21, 2013)

I ordered from IS on 9/26, recvd' light yesterday, 11/20. EDIT: FWIW I emailed Craig yesterday re: some questions of new ZL availability and haven't heard back either. Usually he is very prompt and am guessing he's just busier than usual? You can call too for a verbal update.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Nov 21, 2013)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...ebralight-H52FW-H52W-H52-H52F-Pre-orders-open

"_We have been constantly asking Zebralight when we will be receiving our backordered products and have been told of delays each time. We received a partial shipment of H52Ws last week that met the majority of our pre-orders but there are still some left. It often takes us several emails before we receive a new update. We apologize for the delay and inconvenience, if you wish to receive a refund please email us at [...] with an order number and we'll be happy to process that for you. Again we deeply apologize for the delays._"


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Nov 21, 2013)

"_Zebralight H52w / H52Fw / H52 / H52F review_" _(review in progress)_
http://budgetlightforum.com/node/26365


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 21, 2013)

So I really want one of these. But I promised myself that I would buy my son a new H32 first, before I bought an H52. And the H32 is still not out--it used to say "10/13", and now says "11/13", and I will believe that when I see it before December.

And in any case I have an H600w Mark II which is fabulous, so do I really need this? 

Any good flashoholic knows the answer to that question: YES!!!


----------



## HikingMano (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm a long time user of the H51w, it's been a faithful companion through many backpacking trips, day hikes and trail-runs, night time runs around the neighborhood, and late night reading without disturbing the GF. I'm very much looking forward to the H52w; I've been wishing they'd update the H51 after seeing all the new SC updated models. 

Looks like the H52w is on backorder still, but I can't wait to pick one up. I'm also considering picking up a couple 14500 and a charger at the same time... That's one bright minute on high!

Thanks for the review links!


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Nov 22, 2013)

markr6 said:


> When did everyone order theirs from Illumination Supply? I still don't have any word. I checked for an update but got no repsonse from them on forum. No response from my email. Nothing at all.



FWIW I ordered mine on 10/4 and received it a couple days ago. 

Fantastic light so far and a nice bit of an upgrade from my well liked and used H51w. The tint I was so worried about turns out great. Maybe not perfect but I like it as much I think. I'll work on some beam shots and comparisons with my H51w and perhaps some of my other lights this weekend. Also got some diffuser film too... man I really like the spread using the DC-fix stuff!

HikingMano - I've used mine for exactly what you've listed yourself. My H51w has been such a handy awesome little light. I really wouldnt hesitate to have it as my only light forever, but just couldnt resist the upgrade, even if the changes are just small incremental upgrades.


----------



## HikingMano (Nov 23, 2013)

DIΩDΣ;4324506 said:


> [...]HikingMano - I've used mine for exactly what you've listed yourself. My H51w has been such a handy awesome little light. I really wouldnt hesitate to have it as my only light forever, but just couldnt resist the upgrade, even if the changes are just small incremental upgrades.



I can't resist either. The way I see it, the H52w will become my dedicated outdoor pursuits light, and the H51w will get to kick back as my EDC backpack light. :twothumbs The upgrade definitely falls in the Need, not mere Want, category. Perhaps it will be my Xmas gift to myself this year...


----------



## okent (Nov 27, 2013)

Got mine this week and am very happy. First Zebralight and no regrets. Thanks to CPFers for all the info I have gotten from here.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Nov 29, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> 1. Both the hot spot and spill are bigger and brighter than that of the H51w. This beam profile is great for what I use the light for.



Ok, well that has decided it for me. I was tossing up between the H502w, SC52w and this one and a 12 degree spot is spot on.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 3, 2013)

I am so happy with my H52w that I am sure I will buy the H52wf sometimes down the road just to see if it's better than the H52w with DC-fix diffuser, which does a great job of blending the hot spot and spill together. I also have put that 500lm burst mode to good use a couple of times at work. I was searching for a tool on the ground with ambient light around. The 170lm H2 didn't show everything, but the 500lm H1 sure did. I love this light. With this light, I have the power of a much bigger light in a light that's only 3'' long. It can light up what the H51w can't. 

DC-fix diffuser does a good job providing a nice floody beam for reading.


----------



## Catul (Dec 3, 2013)

FWIW, E2 Field Gear has the H52Fw in stock; I ordered the NW one this weekend and am expecting it tomorrow - can't wait! Already received the SC52w yesterday and love the tint, my first neutral warm light, so I imagine the H52Fw will be more of the same goodness


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 4, 2013)

Catul said:


> FWIW, E2 Field Gear has the H52Fw in stock; I ordered the NW one this weekend and am expecting it tomorrow



Grrrrr.... I ordered mine from ZL itself on 11/25, and still have not received a shipping confirmation. 
Is ZL always the slowest way to purchase a ZL light??


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 4, 2013)

I have never tried the DC-Fix before. Is it this:

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...ools&hvadid=3520901482&ref=pd_sl_4bii91vc1d_e

Which one to use for flashlights? I had thought it was a spray can application but I guess I was mistaken. Is there a way to buy a smaller quantity as with a roll that huge I could apply DC-Fix to more flashlights than I own in 22 lifetimes.


----------



## HikingMano (Dec 4, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> [...]Is there a way to buy a smaller quantity as with a roll that huge I could apply DC-Fix to more flashlights than I own in 22 lifetimes.



Here you go, bud :thumbsup:


----------



## Rexlion (Dec 5, 2013)

I just could not stand it any longer. My resistance broke down and I ordered a H52w plus some DC Fix. One would think that an H602w could have kept me satisfied, but No-o-o-o! :shakehead


----------



## Plainsman1973 (Dec 7, 2013)

Lovin the 52. Used ice fishing with the black eneloops and very impressed. Buddys are ordering theirs too.

As an update to my other post my first one was bad but Mike at e2field gear took great care of me. He will be my first stop for any future orders.

Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 8, 2013)

I am glad it worked out for you. The H52w comes as close to the perfect single AA light for me as I can hope. I have been using Zebralight 14500 batteries in mine. Love that extra brightness. I only use the 500lm mode for about 10 seconds at a time so I am not too worried about deleting the battery quickly.


----------



## LEDburn (Dec 31, 2013)

My H52fw finally arrived!!! What a great thing to have just in time for new years eve, which was yesterday now so have had a chance to give it a good test.

First of all, the tint: ABSOLUTELY AWESOME! The tint of the H52fw I have is THAT GOOD that ALL my other ZL's now have a slight green tinge to them. 
Yep, my SC80w, H600fw (MK1), SC600w (MK1 + MK2) and SC52w ALL appear to be slightly green compared to the H52fw. 

This wont bother me much as it really isn't that noticeable outside in the forest where I took it to have a play around with. Should you swap back and forth and actually look for the tint change befween different lights, then you probably will see it. If you're like me however, funnel webs, golden orb sliders, brown snakes, taipans and tiger snakes are probably more of a concern so instead of just wandering around comparing the tints, I actually use mine to identify hazards and see stuff..kinda what flashlights were invented for really


----------



## lampeDépêche (Jan 1, 2014)

LEDburn said:


> The tint of the H52fw I have is THAT GOOD that ALL my other ZL's now have a slight green tinge to them.



I agree with what you're saying, LEDburn, but I must say that my *first* reaction was different:

"geez, this new H52w sure is pink!"

I compared it to my beautiful H600w Mark II, and the H52w looked *pink*. I was worried: was this going to be a problem tint?

But then I started looking around the house at colored objects--bookshelves, paintings, oils, watercolors, etc.--and pretty soon I realized that the new H52w was rendering colors equally well. Great separation, great richness.

Then I went back to my beloved H600w, and it looked *green*.

And that's just how tint is: it has a lot to do with what you are used to, and what you were just looking at.

The fact is: the H52w has a very good neutral spread, with lots of color separation and rich saturation. Compared to the greener H600w, it looks pink, and they look green. But they are both excellent tints for what you want: good rendering of the colorful world out there.


----------



## bhds (Feb 11, 2014)

Anyone use alkalines in their H52? I just received mine yesterday and I am trying to muddle my way through the UI. On high with alkalines I can not discern any difference in the levels. Can someone confirm that?


----------



## Mr Floppy (Feb 11, 2014)

bhds said:


> Anyone use alkalines in their H52? I just received mine yesterday and I am trying to muddle my way through the UI. On high with alkalines I can not discern any difference in the levels. Can someone confirm that?



Yeah, alkalines will struggle to provide the 2A+ draw required by the light. Even some NiMH will struggle.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Feb 15, 2014)

I received the h52w from illumination supply. The tint is gorgeous. I was a die hard fan of cool white now I have to say there is no going back to cool white for a light with outdoor use.


----------



## NightBeacon (Feb 27, 2014)

The H52w that has been on back-order for a long time is now showing that it is in stock on the Zebralight site.


----------



## Stefano (Mar 13, 2014)

My H52 came a few days ago.
I had to wait a lot, I ordered in January but was sent only after the Chinese New Year.
The torch is good, I found only a lot of dust on steel thread (metal powder residue processing)
I cleaned the dust and put grease, everything is ok.
The color is nice, it's different from my other Zebra, my old zebra H51w and H31w have tint neutral that looks slightly pink
H52w it seems that this is a neutral "white"

And 'much brighter than the previous model  recommended update !

(Terrible Translation by Google)


----------



## Stefano (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm doing a little review of the H52 (sorry only language italian)
At this time still incomplete. 

http://www.cpfitaliaforum.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=7702


Edit:
H52w vs H51w (level H1) 18,5 meters










H52w with Eneloop vs H52w with Eagletac 14500


----------



## kkeyser (Mar 28, 2014)

Just got my h52 cool white headlamp. I was sent the h52w by mistake awhile back, so I got a chance to see the tint on the neutral white, which I thought was a bit rosy for my taste. 


Anyways, I like the tint of the cool white much better (I am sure the neutral tint people say the same about neutral compared to cool). It has a slight yellow on the lower levels, but on high, it is a really nice white. It reminds me of my sunwayman v10, in fact, side by side at the same level, the tint looks identical. I was worried it was going to have that greenish tint, but it does not.


I like the levels, I like the 14500 compatibility. The low-low is really good. I tend to mostly use the low-high mode the most. It is a good mix of brightness and battery use. And when you go to high-high, you can actually tell a difference, unlike the h51.


It has a great hotspot with a decent amount of spill. The hotspot is bigger than the h51. I think this is more useable than the h51 and way more useable than the h502, which imo, is too floody.


The only thing that I can think of that I don’t like is the button/switch. It is somewhat difficult to turn off/on when on your head, and it is even more difficult if you have gloves on. I guess it’s in response to people who complained that the light would turn on when they would put it in their pocket. That’s a shame, it should be designed for when you are actually using it instead of for when you aren’t. I guess you can’t make everybody happy.


Bottom line, I really like this light. The more I use it, the more I like it.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Mar 28, 2014)

kkeyser said:


> Just got my h52 cool white headlamp [...]
> 
> Anyways, I like the tint of the cool white much better [...] It has a slight yellow on the lower levels, but on high, it is a really nice white [...] I was worried it was going to have that greenish tint, but it does not.



Thank you for your review





May I ask if you purchased it from Zebralight or from a 3rd party retailer ? I don't want a green-tinted cool white H52, but I don't want a 52w, either. I considered waiting for an H52c or H52d, but I am beginning to wonder if Zebralight will ever release those. I have wondered if there is an online retailer that will hand select an H52 for a cool white without any off-tint.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 28, 2014)

kkeyser said:


> It is somewhat difficult to turn off/on when on your head, and it is even more difficult if you have gloves on. I guess it’s in response to people who complained that the light would turn on when they would put it in their pocket. That’s a shame, it should be designed for when you are actually using it instead of for when you aren’t.



EXACTLY! Emphasis on "*instead of for when you aren't*". Because when you're not using it, well, you're not using it! Noone seems to get this. But, I am OK with the new switches as I got used to them. Just can't use them with large gloves or even mittens like my H51w.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Mar 28, 2014)

markr6 said:


> EXACTLY! Emphasis on "*instead of for when you aren't*". Because when you're not using it, well, you're not using it! Noone seems to get this. But, I am OK with the new switches as I got used to them. Just can't use them with large gloves or even mittens like my H51w.


Different strokes for different folks. If it turns on accidentally when you are carrying it and the battery goes flat, then you won't be using it at all.

I don't have a problem with the switch with bare hands and I can still use the switch with my ice climbing gloves on (i.e. thick double layer, insulated waterproof gloves).


Max


----------



## kkeyser (Mar 28, 2014)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> Thank you for your review
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are welcome - I purchased from illumination supply.

I have never heard of a retailer hand selecting tints. Maybe I am expecting too much, but you would think that by now, they would be able to make tints more 'daylike'. Instead we get all colors of the rainbow and snotty disclaimers from retailers about tints. The neutral white spark headlamp I got was NOT neutral white, it wasn't white at all - it was orange.

I too would like an h52d. Maybe if they announce it, we might get one by 2017. It's a shame there doesn't seem to be any real competition for zebralight in the headlamp area. The spark I got was incredibly disappointing. Also, I think this headlamp could have been produced a couple of years ago, imo. It appears to me to be similar to my sunwayman v10 - tintwise, lumenwise, can take aa and 14500, etc. Maybe the headlamp market is a niche market.

I really like this light, as long as it doesn't mechanically break down, I can see myself using this for years.


----------



## RAFA (Jun 6, 2014)

Woop woop! Really liking the updated ribbed body. Thanks ZL! (Finish is WAY better than the previous H52w model I returned)


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah I prefer the ribbed body myself. I have a H600F MKII and H602 and I was skeptical I would like the ribbed body as it looked funky to me having only owned the smooth type body types previously. Now I hope they convert all the other headlamps to have this ribbed design. Still waiting for the H302 and H32/H32F and hoping it too will have this body design.


----------



## Stefano (Jun 6, 2014)

I am also satisfied with the new look. 
I bought a H52Fw and I must say that the finish is far superior to my H52w only 3 months ago. 
Tint is perfect, switch it back as hard as in the past, anodizing seems to me very good.

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 6, 2014)

Stefano said:


> Tint is perfect, *switch it back as hard as in the past*, anodizing seems to me very good.(Translate with Google)



Hard to understand what you mean, but are you saying they made the switch harder to press? What model was it like? I am assuming it is like what I have read the SC52 was like? That was said to be pretty hard to press and I am guessing it is like my SC600 MKII which does seem stiffer than the newer H600F MKII and H602 I own.


----------



## Stefano (Jun 6, 2014)

Beacon of Light said:


> Hard to understand what you mean, but are you saying they made the switch harder to press? What model was it like?



Yes
My H52Fw switch It's OK - Switch hard as the old models :twothumbs

I bought this year: H52w - H600w MKII - H602w and have all the soft switch

Sorry, sometimes Google translator is very bad


----------



## newbie66 (Jun 7, 2014)

Stefano said:


> Yes
> My H52Fw switch It's OK - Switch hard as the old models :twothumbs
> 
> I bought this year: H52w - H600w MKII - H602w and have all the soft switch
> ...




My H52w that I bought around 2 weeks back has the soft switch and I am okay with it though. The SC52 I have has the hard switch. The soft switch makes the light a little easier to press for me, especially when I need to click more than once rapidly.


----------



## newbie66 (Jun 7, 2014)

RAFA said:


> Woop woop! Really liking the updated ribbed body. Thanks ZL! (Finish is WAY better than the previous H52w model I returned)



It is good that you got yours replaced with good one. My H52w has good anodising as well. Maybe quality control is improving.


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 8, 2014)

I am a vegetable farmer and have been using the Zebralight H52-W as a late night crop inspection light for several months. Mostly to find invasive insects, irrigation leaks and many other mundane tasks.
I am very pleased with it's durability, water resistance and long runtime. The rotating pocket clip is very creative and handy. I have not needed the headband yet.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 8, 2014)

Tabasco, welcome to CPF. I like your user name. Tabasco is my favorite sauce, using it on eggs, steak, potatoes, etc. My wife gave me, awhile back, a Xmas present of one gallon of Tabasco. It took me awhile to finish it, but not too long. LOL.

Bill


----------

